
Abc, be fast (game) - rhodier
http://minpik.com/abc/
======
rhodier
Hello everybody !

I just show you a little game I made in two weeks. Obviously I took my time
because first I had to learn to program. ^^

This is a very simple game, where you must have a sense of vision and be fast.

It's possible to play it on mobile.

It would be nice to share it if you like it. x)

Thanks you all !

[http://minpik.com/abc/](http://minpik.com/abc/)

